# Trainer in Tucson, AZ



## irudik (Jul 6, 2009)

It looks like I'm headed out to Tucson for grad school. Does anyone know of a good trainer out in the desert?


----------



## Jeffa (Jun 4, 2010)

My Repo was trained at Guthrie's:

GUTHRIE SECURITY DOGS *520-886-1010* 

11760 E Miles St, Tucson, AZ 85748


----------

